# في عيد الحب ..... يسوع هو الحب



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2010)

*في عيد الحب ..... يسوع هو الحب*


http://img26.imageshack.us/i/ilovejesus.jpg/ 







*يوم عيد الحب لم يهدني يسوع هدية جميلة *


*حتى اشعر ان اليوم فعلا عيد الحب *


*لكنة اعطى رسالة للعالم يعلمنا ما هو الحب *


*يوم عيد الحب لم يهدني يسوع عطر هدية*


*لكنة اعطاني الخلاص الابدي ليقول كم هو مهتم بي*


*يوم عيد الحب لم يهدني يسوع دبدوب يغني *



*لكنة اراني في يدية أثار المسامير التي ثقبت عني *


*يوم عيد الحب لم يهدني يسوع عقد شيك في علبة جميلة *


*لكن طول الوقت يريني كم انا علي قلبة غالية*


*يوم عيد الحب لم يرسل لي يسوع كارت مزين مع علبة شوكلاتة*


*لكنة بموتة علي الصليب أعطاني حياتة*


*يوم عيد الحب لم يهدني يسوع وردة حمرا تذبل بعد حين *


*لكنة اعطاني حياة ابدية لا تنتهي الى ابد الابدين* 



*وفي النهاية *






*بحبك يا يسوع كما تحبني انت ايضا*
​


----------



## besm alslib (11 فبراير 2010)

*يوم عيد الحب لم يرسل لي يسوع كارت مزين مع علبة شوكلاتة*


*لكنة بموتة علي الصليب أعطاني حياتة*


*يوم عيد الحب لم يهدني يسوع وردة حمرا تذبل بعد حين *


*لكنة اعطاني حياة ابدية لا تنتهي الى ابد الابدين*


*فعلا كلمات روعه وحساسه كتير*

*اشكرك عزيزتي على الكلمات الرائعه *


*



*




​


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2010)

*نورتي يا قمر بمرورك العسل زيك*

*وكل سنة وانتي طيبة*​


----------



## kalimooo (11 فبراير 2010)




----------



## اني بل (11 فبراير 2010)




----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسي يا كليمو علي مرورك الجميل*

*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2010)

*نورتي يا اني بل يا سكر*

*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## vetaa (11 فبراير 2010)

*انا فعلا عندى عيد الحب
مع حبيبى الحقيقى
يسوعى
*​


----------



## dodoz (11 فبراير 2010)

*ميرررسى ليييكى يا سكرررر*
*موضوع جميييل جدا*
*يسوع يبارك حياتك ويعوضك*​


----------



## dodoz (11 فبراير 2010)

*ميرررسى ليييكى يا سكرررر*
*موضوع جميييل جدا*
*يسوع يبارك حياتك ويعوضك*
:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسي ليكي يا فيتا يا قمر علي مرورك*

*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2010)

*نورتي يا دودوز يا عسوله*

*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 فبراير 2010)

فى منتهى الجمال يا روزى
تسلم ايدك
ميرررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## روزي86 (12 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسي اوي يا كوكو*

*وكل سنة وانت طيب*​


----------



## candy shop (13 فبراير 2010)

> *يوم عيد الحب لم يرسل لي يسوع كارت مزين مع علبة شوكلاتة*
> 
> 
> *لكنة بموتة علي الصليب أعطاني حياتة*
> ...



اكتر من راااااااااااااااااااااااائع

موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااا

شكرااااااااااااااا روزى حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (13 فبراير 2010)

*يوم عيد الحب لم يهدني يسوع وردة حمرا تذبل بعد حين *


*لكنة اعطاني حياة ابدية لا تنتهي الى ابد الابدين


هـــــايل يا قمرة بجد وهابى فالنتين داااى 
*


----------



## روزي86 (13 فبراير 2010)

candy shop قال:


> اكتر من راااااااااااااااااااااااائع​
> 
> موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااا​
> شكرااااااااااااااا روزى حبيبتى​
> ربنا يباركك​


 

*نورتي يا كاندي يا سكر*

*وكل سنة وانتي طيبة يا حبي*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 فبراير 2010)

تايهة فى الدنيا قال:


> *يوم عيد الحب لم يهدني يسوع وردة حمرا تذبل بعد حين *
> 
> 
> *لكنة اعطاني حياة ابدية لا تنتهي الى ابد الابدين*
> ...


 

*نورتي يا حبيبتي بمرورك العسل زيك*

*وكل سنة وانتي طيبة يا قمر*​


----------

